# AR 15 Pmags split???



## OCDWILL (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone have this problem???...3 out of 6 of my regular use mags had a split down the seam near the feed  i don't know if it was a bad batch i did buy them at the same time... had pMags before and never had a problem, as a mater of fact i like them a lot...BUT if this is a problem then i dont want them.... any info would be cool... thanks guys..


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is the date on them. And if you let magpul know about it I am sure they will replace them.


----------



## OCDWILL (Feb 23, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> What is the date on them. And if you let magpul know about it I am sure they will replace them.



6/08, 4/08, 7/08, and 11/08 found another... did some looking on the net...A lot of people are having this same problem... if times get hard im taking the old school metal mags with me..... i have burned 30,000 rounds, a least out of different ar's with oldshool mags NEVER have i had one split of fail in any kind of way....i dont care if they replace them, no more for me...it's too bad,


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2009)

OCDWILL said:


> 6/08... did some looking on the net...A lot of people are having this same problem... if times get hard im taking the old school metal mags with me...



PLASTIC.  Not a new problem with any plastic mags.


----------



## OCDWILL (Feb 23, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> PLASTIC.  Not a new problem with any plastic mags.



arm and a leg for plastic.....ill stick with metal........ I don't want to hate on magpul/Pmag they make some real good stuff... just wanted to see if anyone on gon had this problem...now that we are paying 20-30 dollars a piece for p mags...i think this should be pointed out...i work hard for every dime i make...i dont need to waist it..


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 2 Pmags and tons of USGI.  I have not had any problems with the Pmags except if you drop a loaded mag on concrete without the dust cover on rounds go flying.   

Also, don't let one of your buddies hand you a 5.56 Pmag loaded with 6.8 for your 6.8 rifle. Seems you can load 6.8 rounds in a 5.56 Pmag with no problem till you get read to fire.  The mags will bulge out and either fail to feed or double feed and they will get a good laugh while your pulling SPORTS.


----------



## OCDWILL (Feb 23, 2009)

DYI hunting said:


> I have 2 Pmags and tons of USGI.  I have not had any problems with the Pmags except if you drop a loaded mag on concrete without the dust cover on rounds go flying.
> 
> Also, don't let one of your buddies hand you a 5.56 Pmag loaded with 6.8 for your 6.8 rifle. Seems you can load 6.8 rounds in a 5.56 Pmag with no problem till you get read to fire.  The mags will bulge out and either fail to feed or double feed and they will get a good laugh while your pulling SPORTS.



lol...


----------



## contender* (Feb 23, 2009)

I've not had a problem with the ones I have but I have always been wary of a plastic mag. I like the good GI types metal ones the best.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 25, 2009)

I shoot 'em now but I also keep USGI with new red HD springs and magpul followers.


----------

